# Euer Bild des Tages



## jbon (9 Juni 2022)

Ein anderer Traditions-Post von drüben, der nicht fehlen sollte. Bitte fleißig mitmachen!

Ich fange mal mit 2 Sehenswürdigkeiten aus Nordirland an

Carrick-A-Rede Seílbrücke und Giant's Causeway


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)

Der ging noch ab - gute Idee jbon


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Juni 2022)

Wenn der Oger kommt, flüchten die CPCler ins celebboard.net


----------



## SteveJ (11 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Juni 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Juni 2022)




----------



## jbon (12 Juni 2022)

Hobbitreihenhäuser find ich gar nicht cool, komische Leute


----------



## TNT (13 Juni 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Hobbitreihenhäuser find ich gar nicht cool, komische Leute



Aber nur wenn Zauberer oder Zwerge anklopfen


----------



## SteveJ (20 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juni 2022)

Sicher so: www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ_zNUmr8fM 

Käfighaltung!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juni 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


----------



## Max100 (22 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juni 2022)

Die Umayyaden-Moschee, auch Omajjadenmoschee, ist eine Moschee in der syrischen Hauptstadt Damaskus.
In der weitläufigen, 140 m langen Gebetshalle, mit der über 45 m hohen Al-Nissr-Kuppel (Adler) befindet sich ein Schrein, den Christen wie Muslime gleichermaßen verehren und der das Haupt Johannes des Täufers bergen soll.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Juni 2022)




----------



## EmilS (24 Juni 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


>


Da denke ich eher hieran


----------



## TNT (24 Juni 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Da denke ich eher hieran



ja da isser ja - servus EmilS 🙌


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juni 2022)

Klein aber unsympathisch.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juni 2022)

Kanzel Im Stephansdom.


----------



## jbon (25 Juni 2022)

Gerade bei Galileo gesehen, der Fotograf hat 720 000 Aufnahmen und 6 Jahre dafür gebraucht


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Juni 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Gerade bei Galileo gesehen, der Fotograf hat 720 000 Aufnahmen und 6 Jahre dafür gebraucht


Und wer hat ihm die Warterei und die Materialkosten bezahlt?


----------



## jbon (26 Juni 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Und wer hat ihm die Warterei und die Materialkosten bezahlt?


Er wollte seinen verstorbenen Großvater, der ihn in die Natur mitgenommen hat, stolz machen. Also ein Projekt aus Liebe und Andenken.

Und um mal die "kleinen" Lautsprecher fortzusetzen:

Neil Young und seine gigantischen Fenderboxen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Juni 2022)

Frühzeitiger Haarausfall lässt manche Männer mürrisch werden.





Statt in der Weltgeschichte rumfliegen vielleicht mal mit dem Rad durch die Niederlande?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Juni 2022)




----------



## binfos (28 Juni 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Da denke ich eher hieran


Genau


----------



## EmilS (28 Juni 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Krankenhaus für Schlossgeister?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Juni 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Juni 2022)

Sieht beeindruckend aus. Wenn man allerdings drin wohenen muss


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Juli 2022)

Wunderkugeln, Chinesische Bälle_*, *Chinese puzzle ball_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Juli 2022)

Steinwinter-Konzept: Lkw-Vision von 1983 Die Unterflur-Zugmaschine


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Juli 2022)

Hamburg, Speicherstadt, Wasserschloss


----------



## TNT (2 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)

Herrlicher Fisch!


----------



## EmilS (3 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (4 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


>


Mit dem Hund hat man auf Dauer weniger Ärger. Ich nehm den Hund.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Juli 2022)

Sauhunde.


----------



## Max100 (4 Juli 2022)




----------



## jbon (4 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (6 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Juli 2022)

Erinnert an James Bond: www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1MDwVRgoQc Lotus Esprit.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Juli 2022)

Wadi as-Salam ist ein seit dem siebten Jahrhundert genutzter Friedhof im Großraum der für Schiiten heiligen Stadt Nadschaf im Irak, der oft als größter der Welt bezeichnet wird.
6km² groß.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Juli 2022)

Kleine Informationsstunde.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Juli 2022)

Muss nicht sein.


----------



## EmilS (11 Juli 2022)

Die Düne von Pilat:




Mit Sandbank davor:


 

(Quelle: https://www.sudouest.fr/thematiques/archives/portfolio-11555147.php)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Juli 2022)

Rasputiza (russisch распу́тица ‚Wegelosigkeit‘) ist die russische Bezeichnung für die Schlammzeit, Schlammperiode bzw. Regenzeit im Frühjahr und Herbst, in der weite Landschaften und unbefestigte Straßen im östlichen Europa (insbesondere Belarus, Russland und Ukraine) durch Schneeschmelze bzw. die Herbstregenfälle aufgrund der besonderen Geographie der Landschaft aufweichen und unbefahrbar werden.


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Juli 2022)

War schon seit Jahren nicht mehr beim Chinesen. Mittagsmenü mit voller Auswahl!





Tolle Beleuchtung.




Twitter, Instagram, Facebook Collection Sammelthread


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Dass wir unsere Kinder nicht davor schützen ist das Schlimmste daran.


----------



## EmilS (14 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Die Düne von Pilat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rund um die Düne sind ca. 1700 ha Wald in Brand geraten. Als wahrscheinliche Ursache wurde laut Presse das Feuer identifiziert, das aufgrund eines Defekts dieses Klein-Lasters ausbrach.


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Juli 2022)

Bei Männlein und Weiblein gleichermaßen begehrt?


----------



## EmilS (16 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Bei Männlein und Weiblein gleichermaßen begehrt?


Was willst du uns damit sagen? 
Ist der Typ auf dem Bild divers, queer oder sonst?


----------



## TNT (16 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen?
> Ist der Typ auf dem Bild divers, queer oder sonst?


Wenn der heilige Georg so aussah, dürfte er ne Menge Leute sexuell nervös gemacht haben.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Juli 2022)

Ich würde gegen die Sonne eher einen breitkrempigen Hut aufsetzen.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Juli 2022)

Der Schwarze Stummelaffe (Colobus satanas) ist eine Primatenart aus der Gruppe der Stummelaffen. Er wird auch Satansaffe genannt, doch wird diese Bezeichnung häufiger auf den südamerikanischen Satansaffen aus der Gruppe der Sakiaffen angewandt. 

Warum der arme Kerl Satansaffe genannt wurde?










Der Satansaffe oder Schwarze Saki (Chiropotes satanas) ist eine Primatenart aus der Gruppe der Neuweltaffen (Platyrrhini).


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Juli 2022)

Wenn ich viel in der Sonne rumackern müsste, würde ich mir einen Kegelhut kaufen.


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Juli 2022)

Der Zipfelkrötenfrosch (Pelobatrachus nasutus, Synonym: Megophrys nasuta)


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (20 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Was heißt "34 Jahre später"? Hat er so lange gebraucht, um die Treppen bis ganz oben zu schaffen?


----------



## TNT (20 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Was heißt "34 Jahre später"? Hat er so lange gebraucht, um die Treppen bis ganz oben zu schaffen?



Das ist Bruce Willis, 34 Jahre nach Stirb langsam 😁


----------



## Hope (21 Juli 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Das ist Bruce Willis, 34 Jahre nach Stirb langsam 😁


Jessas, jetzt wo Du es sagst... den hätt ich nicht erkannt.


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juli 2022)

Kleine Lernstunde!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (21 Juli 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Bei solchen oder ähnlichen Aussagen frage ich mich, ob die Stromversorgung dieses Verbrauchers, also hier der Eisenbahn in NL, wirklich vom europäischen Stromverbund getrennt ist, so dass die Aussage auf der Realität und nicht nur auf einer Berechnung basiert.


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Juli 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Bei solchen oder ähnlichen Aussagen frage ich mich, ob die Stromversorgung dieses Verbrauchers, also hier der Eisenbahn in NL, wirklich vom europäischen Stromverbund getrennt ist, so dass die Aussage auf der Realität und nicht nur auf einer Berechnung basiert.


Oder sie ziehen sich ihre "Berechnungen" einfach aus dem Arsch.


----------



## TNT (24 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juli 2022)

Die Totenkrone war ein Schmuckgegenstand bei der Bestattung von Säuglingen und Kindern oder jung verstorbenen Ledigen.





1959 Cadillac Coupe de Ville


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Deuschland - Frankreich 2:1 --- Finale


----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Juli 2022)

Solche Perücken sollten wieder in Mode kommen. 
Scholz, Calmund, Hoecker usw. würden davon profitieren.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Juli 2022)

Sie will doch nur töten
*Schnappschildkröte* (_Chelydra serpentina). _Und wenn keine vorhanden, dann lauert ein anderes Ungehauer dem deutschen Badeseenutzer auf: 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe3FG4EOgyU

_https://nippyshare.com/v/455c5d





_


----------



## EmilS (30 Juli 2022)

Durch eine Mücken-Attacke ist diese Kuh erblindet und wurde per Hubschrauber aus einem Tal in den Pyrenäen ausgeflogen.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Juli 2022)

Geschlechtlich Unentschlosse gab´s schon immer.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (31 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (1 Aug. 2022)

Römer-Porno aus der Antike:





(_Warum fällt mir da der Name "Böhmermann" ein? _ )


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Aug. 2022)

Wenn schon, denn schon!


----------



## EmilS (2 Aug. 2022)

Vogelschutzgebiet bei Le Teich


----------



## EmilS (2 Aug. 2022)

Zehntausende beim Volksfest in Bayonne 2022


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Aug. 2022)

Schirmqualle(_*Stygiomedusa gigantea).*_



https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDEwMDMwNDY5L1NjaGlybXF1YWxsZV8tX0V4dHJlbWVfZGVyX1RpZWZzZWVfX0Vpc2lnZV9BYmdybmRlLm1wNC8=


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Aug. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDg4MjYwMzIzL3ZpY3Rvcmlhc3dhcm92c2tpX0EwNEVBNEY2QzA2QzNDMUQ2NTJBOEFFRjRBRjNFNkFBX3ZpZGVvX2Rhc2hpbml0Lm1wNC8=




https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDk4OTk1MDUwL0RpZV9yenRlXy1fR2liX0dhc19MaWViZXJfTWljaGFlbF9TY2h1bWFjaGVyXzQ4MHAubXA0Lw==





 

Mercedes-AMG One​


----------



## EmilS (4 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDg4MjYwMzIzL3ZpY3Rvcmlhc3dhcm92c2tpX0EwNEVBNEY2QzA2QzNDMUQ2NTJBOEFFRjRBRjNFNkFBX3ZpZGVvX2Rhc2hpbml0Lm1wNC8=


Wieso darf die in einem solchen Auto mitfahren?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Wieso darf die in einem solchen Auto mitfahren?


Weil sie schön und reich ist!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Aug. 2022)

https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE4MDQzMjUxL1dhdGVyd29tYW5fLV9BdWZfSXNsYW5kX2ltX2tsYXJzdGVuX1dhc3Nlcl9kZXJfV2VsdF8tX1NpbGZyYS1TcGFsdGUubXA0Lw==





 


Silfra-Spalte in Island.









https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE3NzQ1NTI3L1dhdGVyd29tYW5fLV9BdWZfSXNsYW5kX2ltX2tsYXJzdGVuX1dhc3Nlcl9kZXJfV2VsdF8tX1NlZXdvbGYubXA0Lw==












https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDIxNDY1NjkyL0R1bWJvLU9rdG9wdXNzXy1fRXh0cmVtZV9kZXJfVGllZnNlZV9fRWlzaWdlX0FiZ3JuZGUubXA0Lw==


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Aug. 2022)

_Lampocteis cruentiventer_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Aug. 2022)

Henry Koroll


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Aug. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


Und dann auch noch am Wochenbeginn


----------



## EmilS (8 Aug. 2022)

La Peyro Clabado - 800 t auf kleinem Sockel:


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> La Peyro Clabado - 800 t auf kleinem Sockel:


So richtig wohl ist einem da drunter aber nicht?


----------



## TNT (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Aug. 2022)

Again what learned wie Loddar sagen würde....🤣















Guinness World Records – Wikipedia







de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Aug. 2022)

Wie man mit ganz, ganz, ganz, ganz, ganz viel Mühe unglaublich scheiße aussehen kann


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Es geht doch nix über vegane Ernährung 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Aug. 2022)

Faszinierend!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QE3TUQpp5g


----------



## EmilS (13 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Berlusconi das ganze Jahr: Bunga Bunga?


Mit 85?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Aug. 2022)

Die Fransenschildkröte oder Mata-Mata (_Chelus fimbriata_) ist eine bis zu 40 Zentimeter große, im Süßwasser lebende Schildkröte.


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Aug. 2022)

Der *Südliche Glattdelfin * (_Lissodelphis peronii_).


----------



## EmilS (14 Aug. 2022)

Miss-Wahlen in Arabien:




Die Kandidatinnen:




Miss Dromedar:


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Aug. 2022)

Die Quelle der kroatischen Cetina, manchmal auch das Blaue Auge genannt, ist ein außergewöhnlicher Ort. Der Fluss fließt aus einer Höhle mit einer Tiefe von etwa 115 Metern und einem Durchmesser von etwa 15 Metern. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh7CLMpmBn8


----------



## EmilS (15 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Die Quelle der kroatischen Cetina, manchmal auch das Blaue Auge genannt


Auge?


----------



## Max100 (16 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Aug. 2022)

Der Watschenmann







Aktuelle Version.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Aug. 2022)

Die Macocha, deutsche Schreibweise Mazocha, auch Stiefmutterschlucht genannt, ist eine 138,5 m tiefe Einsturzdoline im Mährischen Karst. Der auf der Flur der Gemeinde Vilémovice befindliche Abgrund hat eine Oberflächenabmessung von 174 m × 76 m und ist der tiefste Tschechiens. Bis zum Untergrund des Schuttkegels, der beiderseits von zwei Teichen begrenzt wird, hat der Bruch eine Tiefe von 187 m.


----------



## EmilS (17 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Der Watschenmann
> 
> 
> 
> Aktuelle Version.


Kann man sich die Figur auch mit einem anderen Gesicht bestellen?


----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Auge?


----------



## EmilS (18 Aug. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Die Quelle der kroatischen Cetina, manchmal auch das Blaue Auge genannt, ist ein außergewöhnlicher Ort. Der Fluss fließt aus einer Höhle mit einer Tiefe von etwa 115 Metern und einem Durchmesser von etwa 15 Metern.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh7CLMpmBn8


Irgendwie hatte ich die "falschen" Assoziationen.


----------



## TNT (18 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Eine Ersatzfrau brauche ich nicht.
> Mit Hund und echter Frau bin ich nicht so einsam.


Mit *Hund* und echter Frau bin ich nicht so einsam.


----------



## Hope (19 Aug. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Mit Hund und echter Frau bin ich nicht so einsam.


Interessant ist die Reihenfolge der Aufzählung...  ... könnte von mir sein.


----------



## TNT (20 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (23 Aug. 2022)

Italienischer Wein - offensichtlich speziell für britische Kunden:




_(Soll nicht derzeit nicht mehr in freien Handel sein)_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Aug. 2022)

_Geosesarma dennerle _


----------



## TNT (25 Aug. 2022)

Habe leider k. A. wo das ist


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Aug. 2022)

"Akira", Dackel von Gina Lückenkemper


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Habe leider k. A. wo das ist


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Aug. 2022)

Der Paletten-Doktorfisch (_Paracanthurus hepatus_)


----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Sep. 2022)

Sssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Sep. 2022)

*Burg Karlstein *in Böhmen*.*


----------



## EmilS (5 Sep. 2022)

Burg Hochosterwitz, Österreich


----------



## TNT (5 Sep. 2022)

Burg Trausnitz Landshut Niederbayern


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)

Die Leuchtenburg bei Kahla/Thür.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Sep. 2022)

Die Burg zu Burghausen ist eine Höhenburg oberhalb der Altstadt der gleichnamigen Stadt und ist mit 1051 Metern die längste Burganlage Europas.


----------



## pold1 (6 Sep. 2022)

sollte dann doch eher in den _Lustiges zum Tage (Bilder, gifs, Sprüche) _Fred rein statt hier_ 🤷‍♂️_


----------



## EmilS (6 Sep. 2022)

pold1 schrieb:


> sollte dann doch eher in den _Lustiges zum Tage (Bilder, gifs, Sprüche) _Fred rein statt hier_🤷‍♂️_


Einerseits hast du Recht mit dem "Lustigen zum Tage", andererseits: Ist der Spruch sexistisch gemeint?


----------



## pold1 (6 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Einerseits hast du Recht mit dem "Lustigen zum Tage", andererseits: Ist der Spruch sexistisch gemeint?



nein keineswegs, mir hat das "Gesamtwerk" ähnlich deinem Avatar ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Sep. 2022)

Das Drachenhuhn (vietnamesisch: Gà Đông Tảo, englisch: Dragon chicken) ist eine vietnamesische Hühnerrasse mit auffällig dicken Läufen, die aus dem Dorf Đông Tảo in der Nähe Hanois stammt.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Sep. 2022)

Sie ist die erste von insgesamt drei aufgeschütteten Inselgruppen vor der Küste Dubais, die in Form einer Palme errichtet wurde – Palm Jumeirah.


----------



## EmilS (9 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Sie ist die erste von insgesamt drei aufgeschütteten Inselgruppen vor der Küste Dubais, die in Form einer Palme errichtet wurde – Palm Jumeirah.


Reihenhaus-Siedlung für Millionäre


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Sep. 2022)

"Benji" & "Boomer"(der Streuner).



https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDE2Nzg1MjY0L0hlcmVzX0Jvb21lcl8tX0lOVFJPXyhTZXJpZV9UdilfKDE5ODBfLV8xOTgyKS5tcDQv


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Sep. 2022)

Trauermückenlarvenheerwurm





Sciara Militaris mp4


Sciara Militaris mp4




nippyshare.com









Heerwurm Sciara Militaris Eine Maden Prozession 720p mp4


Heerwurm Sciara Militaris Eine Maden Prozession 720p mp4




nippyshare.com









Sciara Militaris Heerwurm Trauermückenlarven mp4


Sciara Militaris Heerwurm Trauermückenlarven mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Reihenhaus-Siedlung für Millionäre


Mit steigendem Meeresspiegel wird´s auch nicht langweilig.


----------



## TNT (10 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (11 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (11 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2022)

11.09.2001


----------



## TNT (12 Sep. 2022)

Hoffentlich haben sie geschmeckt 👌


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Sep. 2022)

Das Tanzende Haus, Prag.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Sep. 2022)

Die Nosferatu-Spinne (_Zoropsis spinimana_).


----------



## Max100 (17 Sep. 2022)

Knappe Million bei Kreissparkasse verschwunden​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Sep. 2022)

Handschuhe von Maximilian I. (1459-1519)


----------



## TNT (17 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Handschuhe von Maximilian I. (1459-1519)


Die hat er wohl Sauron geklaut 😬


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Sep. 2022)

Die Detmolder Kindermumie ist der Name einer Baby-Mumie, die in Peru gefunden wurde. Sie ist rund 6500Jahre alt, was sie zu einer der ältesten erhaltenen Mumien weltweit macht.


----------



## TNT (18 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (21 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Sep. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


Da war der Erste-Hilfe-Kurs ergiebiger, als die hübschen Mädchen Mund-zu-Mund-Beatmung simuliert und dabei ihre Hintern in die Luft gestreckt haben!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (22 Sep. 2022)

Kürbiszeit im Spreewald


----------



## TNT (22 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (23 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Sep. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


8 Monate keine Schwitzerei!!! Meine Zeit!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Sep. 2022)

Die drei erfolgreichsten männlichen Tennisspieler aller Zeiten in einer Generation.


----------



## EmilS (23 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Die drei erfolgreichsten männlichen Tennisspieler aller Zeiten in einer Generation.


Wo ist Boris?


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Wo ist Boris?


Der sitzt!


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Sep. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Wo ist Boris?


Erzählt seinen Knastfreunden: "Hatte mit allen vieren schon Sex."


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Sep. 2022)

Alizelim 4D44DCD09B2187D84226FF2009F4619B Video Dashinit mp4


Alizelim 4D44DCD09B2187D84226FF2009F4619B Video Dashinit mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## EmilS (24 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Alizelim 4D44DCD09B2187D84226FF2009F4619B Video Dashinit mp4
> 
> 
> Alizelim 4D44DCD09B2187D84226FF2009F4619B Video Dashinit mp4
> ...


Das ist aber nicht Alizé Lim - oder?


----------



## Max100 (25 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Erzählt seinen Knastfreunden: "Hatte mit allen vieren schon Sex."


Da stehen 27 Euronen auf dem Tisch....


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Da stehen 27 Euronen auf dem Tisch....


Da muss Bum-Bum in Zukunft dreimal drüber nachdenken, ob er sich das leisten kann?





Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io


----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

Da soll der böse Wolf mal kommen!


----------



## TNT (26 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Sep. 2022)

Kann man sich gar nicht mehr vorstellen...


----------



## TNT (27 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Sep. 2022)

Die Stadt München bezeichnet das Oktoberfest gerne als Familienfest....

Wenn man nur durchschlendert und nichts fährt, kauft, isst oder trinkt mag das so sein aber richtig Hunger und Durst sollte man nicht bekommen.......


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (29 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (30 Sep. 2022)

Putin ließ Nord Stream schon beim Bau verminen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Sep. 2022)

Die Festung Hohenwerfen ist eine mittelalterliche Höhenburg in Werfen im Salzburger Land zwischen Tennen-, Hagengebirge und Hochkönig im Salzachtal.


----------



## TNT (30 Sep. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

⚔️ Crac des Chevaliers - Kreuzfahrerburg 🛡️


----------



## Max100 (1 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (2 Okt. 2022)

Alljährlich findet in einer französischen Kleinstadt ein Treffen der (französisch-sprachigen) Comic-Autoren statt. Dieses Jahr hatte man auf dem Plakat die Köpfe der Comic-Helden auf Gänse montiert.


 [


----------



## Max100 (4 Okt. 2022)

Bayern: Ein Auto brennt auf der Autobahn 93. Laut Polizei hatte sich der 20 Jahre alte Fahrer des Wagens zuvor ein Rennen gegen seine Mutter geliefert.

Quelle: dpa/---


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Okt. 2022)

Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Bayern: Ein Auto brennt auf der Autobahn 93. Laut Polizei hatte sich der 20 Jahre alte Fahrer des Wagens zuvor ein Rennen gegen seine Mutter geliefert.
> 
> Quelle: dpa/---


Die war´s offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## TNT (4 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (9 Okt. 2022)

Wer hat Brücke von Kertsch gesprengt?


----------



## raw420 (9 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (10 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (13 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (13 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (14 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Okt. 2022)

Eisbrecher.


----------



## Max100 (15 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

In Frankreich geht das Benzin aus!



Aber in Frankreich ist die Welt noch in Ordnung: Wer sitzt hinterm Steuer und wer schiebt?


----------



## Max100 (16 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> In Frankreich geht das Benzin aus!
> 
> 
> 
> Aber in Frankreich ist die Welt noch in Ordnung: Wer sitzt hinterm Steuer und wer schiebt?


Vom ersten Eindruck auf das Geschlecht zu schließen, ist natürlich ein Vorurteil, fast schon Diskriminierung! Vielleicht handelt es sich nur vermeintlich um eine Frau oder es ist nur ein weiblicher Körper in dem allerdings kein weibliches Ich wohnhaft ist usw.
Du musst noch viel lernen: https://nippyshare.com/v/4bb637


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (16 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Vom ersten Eindruck auf das Geschlecht zu schließen, ist natürlich ein Vorurteil, fast schon Diskriminierung! Vielleicht handelt es sich nur vermeintlich um eine Frau oder es ist nur ein weiblicher Körper in dem allerdings kein weibliches Ich wohnhaft ist usw.
> Du musst noch viel lernen: https://nippyshare.com/v/4bb637


Abgesehen davon, dass es in Frankreich auch Transvestiten gibt, gibt es offiziell nur 2 Geschlechter. Und die Worte und Wünsche von Annalena und ihren Fans zählen dort wenig!
Aber wenn du es so möchtest, sitzt da eine Conchita Wurst am Lenkrad und ein rothaariger Mann schiebt.


----------



## TNT (16 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Okt. 2022)

Gruppensex mit Greta Und Luisa

Mordaxt und Kriegshammer trag ich immer bei mir, falls einer frech wird oder eine der beiden beleidigt.


----------



## TNT (17 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (17 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Claudia (18 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Das müsste im Hintergrund die Seebrücke von Sellin sein


----------



## Max100 (18 Okt. 2022)

Claudia schrieb:


> Das müsste im Hintergrund die Seebrücke von Sellin sein



Ist sie


----------



## Max100 (18 Okt. 2022)

Wer sein Auto liebt...


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ist sie


War auch schon häufiger Kulisse in Spielfilmen!?


----------



## Claudia (18 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ist sie


Ich weiß waren wir dort 4x im Urlaub


----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Wer sein Auto liebt...


Du klaust meine Bilder!


----------



## TNT (18 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (18 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (18 Okt. 2022)




----------



## SissyMFan (18 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Hier in der Stadt sieht es ähnlich aus:


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Bei mir gibt´s nicht mehr viel zum Abschneiden. Vielleicht sollte ich als Zeichen der Solidarität meinen gigantischen...na, lieber nicht.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (19 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


 
Aurora borealis, the icy sky at night

Meine Lieblings-"Aurora"


----------



## TNT (19 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Okt. 2022)

Mit ein paar 🍺 🍻 🍺 🍻 bestimmt lustig...


----------



## Max100 (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Dann lieber Mykonos!


----------



## TNT (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

Leerer Stausee in Südwest-Frankreich:



Eigentliche Größe voll: 180 ha
Solche Stauseen dienen der Landwirtschaft zur Bewässerung der Maisfelder. In der trocken-sonnigen Region müssen Maisfelder dort Tag und Nacht bewässert werden.


----------



## TNT (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (22 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Okt. 2022)

Wer hat die längste?


----------



## TNT (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Okt. 2022)

Das Bild hab ich als Kind in der Fernsehzeitschrift gesehen, und es hat mich erregt.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Okt. 2022)

Der Bailong-Aufzug ist ein Glasaufzug, der an der Seite einer riesigen Klippe im Landschaftspark von Wulingyuan in der Nähe der Stadt Zhangjiajie in der Volksrepublik China zwischen 1999 und 2002 errichtet wurde. Mit einer Höhe von 326 m ist er der weltweit höchste Außenaufzug

www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbs5eSIiFkY


----------



## TNT (24 Okt. 2022)

Scheinheilige Vollidioten


----------



## TNT (24 Okt. 2022)

Macht nachdenklich...


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2022)

Seltenheit: Der "Goldene Kanarienvogel" ist mit 303,10 Karat einer der größten geschliffenen Diamanten der Welt und wird diese Woche von Sotheby's Dubai in New York versteigert. Sein geschätzter Wert liegt bei 15 Millionen Dollar.


----------



## TNT (25 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (26 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Okt. 2022)

Moorleichen.


----------



## TNT (26 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (27 Okt. 2022)

Waldsterben im Harz​


----------



## TNT (27 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)

😝😝😝


----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (1 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Nov. 2022)

Aphrodite Kallipygos oder Venus Kallipygos (griechisch: _Καλλίπυγος_; mit schönem Hintern oder die Prachthintrige) ist ein Beiname der Aphrodite beziehungsweise der Venus, der für Statuen und Münzen verwendet wird, die sie nach hinten blickend darstellen.


----------



## Max100 (8 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (8 Nov. 2022)

Der Botafumeiro (aus dem Galicischen bedeutet soviel wie „Feuerkessel“) ist ein etwa 1,60 m großes und 54 kg schweres Weihrauchfass (lat. Thuribulum) und gehört zu den Hauptattraktionen der Kathedrale von Santiago de Compostela. Er hängt an einem etwa 66 m langen Seil und wird zu besonderen Anlässen von acht Männern in Bewegung gesetzt und bis hoch unter die Decke geschwungen. Der Botafumeiro gehört zu den größten seiner Art. 






Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io


----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)

Und das meine ich ernst


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Nov. 2022)

Ja, wer ist denn da? Soll ich dir mal den Hals und die Brust kraulen, du Schlingel?


----------



## Max100 (10 Nov. 2022)

Graugänse im leichten Nebeldunst


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Nov. 2022)

Die an der Küste von Ras Beirut liegenden Taubenfelsen (Raoucheh Rocks) sind eines der Wahrzeichen Beiruts.


----------



## TNT (10 Nov. 2022)

Bilder des Tages


----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Nov. 2022)

Sankt-Martins-Umzug


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Nov. 2022)

Abhärtung.
Bei uns gibt´s dafür ne Anzeige wegen Kindeswohlgefährdung, Vernachlässigung, Körperverletzung?


----------



## TNT (11 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Nov. 2022)

Wenn keine Schläger, Vergewaltiger unterwegs sind, sicherlich romantisch.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Nov. 2022)

Der Titicaca-Riesenfrosch (Telmatobius culeus), auch als Titicacafrosch oder Titicacaseefrosch bezeichnet, lebt endemisch nur im Titicacasee auf dem Hochplateau der Anden in Peru und Bolivien und ist vom Aussterben bedroht. Diese Art nutzt hauptsächlich ihre Haut zum Gasaustausch. Die stark gefaltete Haut erhöht die respiratorische Oberfläche. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BejduA9Tzg8
www.youtube.com/watch?v=iybmJDPOIr4


----------



## TNT (12 Nov. 2022)

​


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Nov. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


Und wenn´s dann läuft, wird´s doch gekuckt?!


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Nov. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Und wenn´s dann läuft, wird´s doch gekuckt?!


Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Nov. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls nicht.


Ich seh mir eh keine Spiele an, nur Zusammenschnitte bei youtube.


----------



## SissyMFan (13 Nov. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Ich seh mir eh keine Spiele an, nur Zusammenschnitte bei youtube.


Weder noch. Mich interessiert diese WM null, und "Die Mannschaft" boykottiere ich schon seit Jahren.


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> ​


Ich bin mit dem Alter auch grau geworden!


----------



## TNT (13 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (14 Nov. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Und wenn´s dann läuft, wird´s doch gekuckt?!


Bisher hab ich seit 1954 jede gehört oder geguckt und das halte ich auch weiter so!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Nov. 2022)

Hochöfen bei Nacht.


----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2022)

Florida nach "Nicole"


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Steht der noch nach den Kriegsjahren?


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Nov. 2022)

Der Gimpel (_Pyrrhula pyrrhula_).
»Ich wünsche mir, dass aus dem Gimpel im Vogelkäfig wieder der Räuber Hotzenplotz wird!«


https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDgxNTc2Mjc5L0Rlcl9SdWJlcl9Ib3R6ZW5wbG90el8xOTc0X0dpbXBlbC5tcDQv


Chinesische Version: https://nippyshare.com/v/6d7421


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Nov. 2022)

*Nach Raketeneinschlag in Polen* , suche nach Herkunft​​


----------



## TNT (18 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Nov. 2022)

Ich verzichte auf nähere Bekanntschaft.


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2022)

Heute Nacht


----------



## buck danny (19 Nov. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Heute Nacht


Hier auch....😒


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Nov. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Heute Nacht


Hier gestern schon. Momentan Tauwetter dort, wo die Sonne rankommt.


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2022)

Wintereinzug, heute Morgen -8°


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Nov. 2022)

Wolfsgruben.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Nov. 2022)

Der Wolf von Ansbach (um 1685)

Nach der Zurschaustellung des Kadavers wurde dem Wolf das Fell abgezogen. Der Körper wurde mit einem Gesicht aus Pappe versehen, mit Perücke und Umhang verkleidet und an einen eigens errichteten Galgen am Nürnberger Berg in der Nähe von Ansbach aufgehängt.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Nov. 2022)

*Gänsemännchenbrunnen (Nürnberg)*​





*Und die leckeren Rostbratwürste aus Nürnberg.*


----------



## TNT (21 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

War die Bestie von Gevaudan wirklich ein Wolf?





Man hat ihr auch ein Denkmal gesetzt


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2022)

*Und die leckeren Rostbratwürste aus Nürnberg.*






Mann sind die klein..


Thüringer Rostbratwurst​Naturfleisch GmbH "Rennsteig" Oberweißbach


----------



## TNT (22 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Was hattest du denn auf deiner Website an bösen Dingen veröffentlicht?


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn auf deiner Website an bösen Dingen veröffentlicht?


Mein Kunstwerk: 1000 Ansichten eines Hodensacks


"Als Bäähmen noch bei Äästreich war..."


----------



## TNT (23 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Das war im letzten Jahrtausend!  
Und die damalige Regierung in Italien war Gerüchten zufolge mit der Mafia verbandelt.  
(_Hat aber niemanden gestört_ )


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (24 Nov. 2022)

Antike Meerschaumpfeife, Deutschland um 1850. 










Pfeifen rauchen und sammeln ist sicher ein schönes Steckenpferd.


----------



## TNT (24 Nov. 2022)

Wäre mal interessant, die Kabinenbilder anderer Mannschaften nach einem Spiel zu sehen


----------



## TNT (24 Nov. 2022)

Noch eins zum Thema


----------



## TNT (24 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2022)

Gut getarnt: In Ostjütland, Dänemark, wurde ein Auto gänzlich von Schnee bedeckt.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant, die Kabinenbilder anderer Mannschaften nach einem Spiel zu sehen


Ob die "Klimabeschützer" ihre Veranstaltungsorte auch so vorbildlich hinterlassen?


----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2022)

Ein Küsschen im Stadion: Ob das wohl erlaubt ist? Fußballfans aus Mexiko bei der WM in Katar.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Nov. 2022)

Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit der Videospielerei anfangen






 



https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDMyNzk5NTQ5L05JS0tFX0dvZGRlc3Nfb2ZfVmljdG9yeS5tcDQv


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Nov. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ein Küsschen im Stadion: Ob das wohl erlaubt ist? Fußballfans aus Mexiko bei der WM in Katar.


Was auf den ersten Blick wie Mann und Frau aussieht, hat ja heutzutage nichts zu bedeuten


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Nov. 2022)

Cocktail "Blutgeschwür"


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Nov. 2022)

Das Grabmonument des Heiligen Sebaldus von Nürnberg in der gleichnamigen Nürnberger Kirche ist eines der bedeutendsten deutschen Bronzebildwerke am Übergang vom Mittelalter zur Renaissance. Peter Vischer und seine Nürnberger Gießerwerkstatt schufen das Werk mit seinem reichen figürlichen Schmuck zwischen 1507 und 1517.


----------



## TNT (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2022)

Lewi hat endlich sein erstes WM-Tor geschossen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Nov. 2022)

Perseus (Benvenuto Cellini)



 

 

 

 

 

 





Judith und Holofernes (Donatello)


----------



## TNT (30 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Hat Connery etwa die Rollen irgendwann gespielt? Oder braucht der Autor nur ein Bild? Der echte Solomon (Salomo) war jedenfalls Orientale und lebte in Polygamie.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Dez. 2022)

Der Alte Jüdische Friedhof im Prager Stadtteil Josefov.
Trotz seiner kleinen Fläche (ca. 1 ha) enthält er über 12.000 Grabsteine und vermutlich die Gebeine von 100.000 Menschen. 
Der Friedhof entspricht bis heute nahezu seinen mittelalterlichen Ausmaßen, da es im Ghetto keine Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten gegeben hatte. Aus Platzmangel begrub man die Verstorbenen in bis zu zwölf Schichten, was mit den Jahrhunderten ein für heutige Begriffe fast malerisches Auf und Ab des Erdbodens zur Folge hatte. 

Das Durcheinander gefällt mir besser als die Ordnung auf unseren Friedhöfen.


----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2022)

Die deutschen Fußball-Nationalspieler Kai Havertz (l) und Niclas Füllkrug können ihre Enttäuschung nicht verbergen.
Die DFB-Elf besiegte zwar - mit Mühe - Costa Rica im letzten WM-Vorrundenspiel, aber weil Japan Spanien schlug, ist Deutschland ausgeschieden.

Ich glaube, die Spanier hatten Bammel vor Kroatien, mit ihrem Torvorsprung vor unserer Mannschaft
konnten sie vom 2. Gruppenplatz ausgehen.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Dez. 2022)

Herrenhausfelsen in Tschechien.


----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Die bekannte Treppe von Pollença: 365 Stufen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Dez. 2022)

Hornsea Project Two wurde auf einer Fläche von 480 km² etwa 90 Kilometer vor der Küste von Yorkshire errichtet. 165 Turbinen vom Typ Siemens Gamesa SG 8.0-167 DD


----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Hornsea Project Two wurde auf einer Fläche von 480 km² etwa 90 Kilometer vor der Küste von Yorkshire errichtet. 165 Turbinen vom Typ Siemens Gamesa SG 8.0-167 DD



Laut FAZ



(mangels Wind 🌬️, nicht mangels Windrädern)


----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Dez. 2022)

Piranhas in Kopenhagen kommen ganz ohne Verkehrskontrolle aus.


----------



## TNT (3 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (4 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Dez. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Der auch noch ein schwerkrimineller Steuerhinterzieher ist


----------



## pold1 (5 Dez. 2022)

wenn das Kind mal kreativ ist


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Denkmal für den Nikolaus, eigentlich _Bischof von Myra_ (heute: _Demre_ im Süden der Türkei am sonnig-warmen Mittelmeer 🌴☀️🌺) vor seiner ehemaligen Arbeitsstätte.


----------



## TNT (6 Dez. 2022)

pold1 schrieb:


> wenn das Kind mal kreativ ist


In Südamerika ein normaler Essenswunsch 🤢


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

🍾🥂 Happy Birthday, Mr. Scrooge McDuck! 




_Dagobert Duck _wird heute *75*!


----------



## pold1 (6 Dez. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> In Südamerika ein normaler Essenswunsch 🤢



Weihnachtsgeschenk  *≠* Weihnachtsessen


----------



## TNT (6 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Dez. 2022)

Dom in Erfurt bei Nacht.


https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDMyNzUxODAxL0RhdGVpRXJmdXJ0ZXJfRG9tX0dlbHV0XzIwMTQud2VibV9fV2lraXBlZGlhLm1wNC8=


----------



## TNT (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2022)

Brisante Personalie bei der "Reichsbürger"-Razzia wegen mutmaßlicher Staatsstreich-Planung: 
Unter den Festgenommenen ist die frühere AfD-Bundestagsabgeordnete Birgit Malsack-Winkemann. 
Sie ist Richterin am Berliner Landgericht.


----------



## TNT (8 Dez. 2022)

Mein Unbild des Tages


Der Pressesprecher der brasilianischen Nationalmannschaft 





🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬

Zur Sport Bild Story


Ich schreibe lieber nicht, was ich mit diesem verdammten Tierquäler machen würde... 😡😡😡😡


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Dez. 2022)

Studienkirche Mariä Himmelfahrt (Dillingen an der Donau)​


----------



## TNT (9 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2022)

Aus der Traum Brasilien gegen Kroatien im Elfmeterschießen ausgeschieden


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Dez. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Der WM-Pokal ist es auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Dez. 2022)

"Gehn wir zu "Salamander", Mami? Krieg ich das neueste "Lurchi"-Heft?"


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Dez. 2022)

1 12 22 Yapfiles Ru Mp4 mp4


1 12 22 Yapfiles Ru Mp4 mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Dez. 2022)

Der wilde Watz.
Bin noch keinem je begegnet.


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Bin noch keinem je begegnet.


Ich schon! Mit dem Auto auf der Landstraße und beim Gassigehen!
(_Und nein, ich wohne NICHT in Berlin_ )


----------



## TNT (13 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Dez. 2022)

Könnte auch auf die Klimaklebeidioten passen


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Dez. 2022)

Statt 30 nur 8 Monate eingesessen. Kann er sich nicht beschweren.
Dschungelcamp, Masked Singer, Schlag den Star usw. werden sicherlich anfragen.


----------



## mary jane (16 Dez. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Statt 30 nur 8 Monate eingesessen. Kann er sich nicht beschweren.
> Dschungelcamp, Masked Singer, Schlag den Star usw. werden sicherlich anfragen.


cool, da brauche ich den ja niemals wieder zu sehen


----------



## TNT (16 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Rally Vincent (16 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Dez. 2022)

Hoffentlich hatten sie einen Notfallplan.
Berlin, Aquariumbruch.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Dez. 2022)

Da hatte ich als Kind Todesangst.
Breitachklamm in der Nähe von Oberstdorf.


----------



## TNT (17 Dez. 2022)

Im heißen Sommer der beste Ort 😁


----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2022)

... und sägten die Baumspitze ab. Auf dem Transparent der Klimaaktivistinnen steht: "Es ist nur die Spitze des Weihnachtsbaums". Deutschland sehe bisher nur die Spitze der darunter liegenden Katastrophe, begründete die Aktivistin Lilli Gomez die Aktion. Während hier die Woche damit verbracht würde, Geschenke zu besorgen, fragten sich andere, woher sie Trinkwasser bekommen, nachdem Dürren und Fluten ihre Ernte vernichtet hätten.Bild: dpa


----------



## TNT (22 Dez. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> ... und sägten die Baumspitze ab. Auf dem Transparent der Klimaaktivistinnen steht: "Es ist nur die Spitze des Weihnachtsbaums". Deutschland sehe bisher nur die Spitze der darunter liegenden Katastrophe, begründete die Aktivistin Lilli Gomez die Aktion. Während hier die Woche damit verbracht würde, Geschenke zu besorgen, fragten sich andere, woher sie Trinkwasser bekommen, nachdem Dürren und Fluten ihre Ernte vernichtet hätten.Bild: dpa


Hirnlose Vollpfosten


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Dez. 2022)

Die Felsenburg Sloup (deutsch: Einsiedlerstein, auch Bürgstein) ist die bedeutendste Felsenburg in Nordböhmen (Tschechien).


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Dez. 2022)

Assyrische Wandreliefs.
Würde an der Hauswand auch gut aussehen.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Dez. 2022)

*Martin Schongauer, Der Heilige Antonius, von Dämonen*​






Die Versuchung des Heiligen Antonius ist das früheste bekannte Bildwerk von Michelangelo. Er malte dieses Tafelbild 1487 oder 1488 nach dem Vorbild eines Kupferstiches von Martin Schongauer im Alter von 12 oder 13 Jahren.


----------



## TNT (30 Dez. 2022)

Weil gerade "Titanic" im TV läuft. Gegen die heutigen Schiffe war die Titanic ein Rettungsboot 😉






Das ist das größte Kreuzfahrtschiff 2022, die
"Wonder of the Seas"


----------



## jbon (1 Jan. 2023)

Kreuzung in Witten (Nordrhein-Westfalen)
Ich habe es leider nicht verstanden..


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Jan. 2023)

jbon schrieb:


> Kreuzung in Witten (Nordrhein-Westfalen)
> Ich habe es leider nicht verstanden..


Hauptsache dein selbstfahrendes Auto weiß es


----------



## TNT (1 Jan. 2023)




----------



## TNT (2 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Jan. 2023)

jbon schrieb:


> Kreuzung in Witten (Nordrhein-Westfalen)
> Ich habe es leider nicht verstanden..


Ob ein Kreisel das ganze vereinfachen würde?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Jan. 2023)

Der Einzug Karls V. in Antwerpen ist ein monumentales Gemälde des österreichischen Malers Hans Makart aus dem Jahr 1878. 
Das Historienbild zeigt den Einzug Kaiser Karls V. in Antwerpen im Jahr 1520. Hans Makart hatte sich durch tatsächliche Tagebucheinträge Albrecht Dürers, der als anwesender Zuschauer Zeitzeuge war, zu der Darstellung inspirieren lassen. Die freizügigen Frauen stellen sogenannte allegorische "Ehrenjungfrauen" dar, die Dürer in einem Brief an Melanchthon erwähnt hatte. Allerdings habe der Kaiser, anders als in Makarts Darstellung, den Frauen keine Beachtung geschenkt.


----------



## jbon (3 Jan. 2023)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Ob ein Kreisel das ganze vereinfachen würde?


Kreisel vereinfachen alles, also bestimmt


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Jan. 2023)

Tausenddollarfisch (_Chitala ornata_)





Riesengurami (_Osphronemus goramy_)
Wenn das Auge direkt über dem Mundwinkel liegt.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Jan. 2023)

Berlin, Berlin, Berlin, Berlin, Berlin...


https://www.celebboard.net/redirect?to=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cueHVwLmluL2RsLDMzNzc1ODc3L0lkZWFsXy1fQkVSTElOX1ZpZGVvY2xpcC5tcDQv


----------



## Max100 (6 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Max100 (Gestern um 06:49)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Heute um 12:01)

Museo de la Ciencia CosmoCaixa in Barcelona.
Tolles Südamerikabecken mit Arapaimas, Pacus, Buntbarschen, Rotflossen-Antennenwelsen usw.
So muss man großwüchsige Fische halten.









Cosmocaixa, Biggest fresh water amazon tank, 400 Tons


Biggest freshwater tank i've ever seen which is found in Cosmo Caixa nature and science musem, Barcelona.I didn't see proper information about volume and dim...




www.youtube.com


----------



## TNT (Heute um 14:15)




----------

